# Has Anyone Grown The Following Strains Outdoors In Southern Nevada?



## Jacqueline (Apr 1, 2011)

[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']Has anyone, grown the following strains *outdoors *in Southern Nevada OR for that matter, in Nevada at all?  I am trying to find out if the strains are easy or difficult to grow.  [/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']I know about the heat, water, summer solstice, etc. but I have no choice but to grow outdoors.[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']My set-up will be outdoors, in soil and in a *greenhouse.*  The plants WILL NOT get direct sun all the time.  [/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']So, has anyone grown the following strains from seeds, successfully outdoors in Nevada with EASE OR DIFFICULTLY?[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']I'm on a limited budget, and if I order the wrong seeds, it is going to be a disaster for me.  [/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']I've searched for information on these strains but all I can see so far, is information from the seed banks that are trying to sell them.[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']LETHAL PURPLE[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']FAST GIRL[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']BIG BUD REGULAR (I guess there are different strains of big bud)[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']MANGO [/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']BUSH BUD[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']TEXADA LEMON SKUNK[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']Thanks for any information[/FONT].


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

Link is better  then copy paste...

never been to that state...but  sure wish ya the Best 

take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

oh...I know the Mago f2 runs nice in my Shed..


But that dont help :hitchair:


----------



## Irish (Apr 1, 2011)

keep plenty of air moving 24/7. and plenty of water on hand. i've only passed thru nevada way back. but i know its dry and hot, and thats gonna cause some issues itself for basically a beginner to a new style, new climate. its to be expected. if you've grown before, thats gonna be your saving grace at some of the things you'll 'know' to watch for...

and if all else fails, were here to help. come on back and show us your set up, and we can go from there. (we love pictures):hubba: 

welcome to mp...


----------

